# Dealing with customers



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

As much as i am grateful for my job, i can not stand the customers that come into my work on the weekend! During the week they're not too bad, but when its the weekend i swear that is when all the rude and ignorant customers come to my work. It makes working on weekends dreadful especially with my social anxiety. Just today i had at least 4 people with 40 items try to come into a 20 item or less express lane. And another customer tried to argue saying that one item came up more even after i pointed to her on the screen that it was another item she was looking at on the screen. It took me at least 5 mins to get her to realize she was wrong. Thank god my work pays overtime on Sundays especially after dealing with those types of people every Sunday that im there


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jobs with intensive customer contact can be enough to make you really hate the world. It would be such an easier world to live in if everyone could just keep their expectations at a reasonable level (subjective, I know) and that if a problem arose they could deal with it in a calm, rational manner. Instead the world is full of self-entitled ******bags full of their own self-importance who think that anyone they deal with should drop absolutely everything to cater to their every whim and, when they don't get what they want, have to go throw tantrums reminiscent of a 2-year-old toddler who's just dropped her lollipop and has been told she can't have another one. The more I experience of the real world the more I want to just stay home and never leave the house again :no


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> Jobs with intensive customer contact can be enough to make you really hate the world. It would be such an easier world to live in if everyone could just keep their expectations at a reasonable level (subjective, I know) and that if a problem arose they could deal with it in a calm, rational manner. Instead the world is full of self-entitled ******bags full of their own self-importance who think that anyone they deal with should drop absolutely everything to cater to their every whim and if they don't get what they want have to go throw tantrums reminiscent of a 2-year-old toddler who's just dropped her lollipop and has been told she can't have another one. The more I experience of the real world the more I want to just stay home and never leave the house again :no


Exactly if only i could find a decent paying job where i could just work at home so i wouldnt have to get stress and anxiety from the public...


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ion-to-work-564257/index2.html#post1065805769

I'll never love my job, work is work, I can cope somehow though, I don't know how really, exposure therapy I guess.

Someday I hope I'll be able to do something I'm passionate about, though if that never happens I suppose it won't be the worst fate in the world, all we can do is try though.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Malek said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ion-to-work-564257/index2.html#post1065805769
> 
> I'll never love my job, work is work, I can cope somehow though, I don't know how really, exposure therapy I guess.
> 
> Someday I hope I'll be able to do something I'm passionate about, though if that never happens I suppose it won't be the worst fate in the world, all we can do is try though.


Actually ive been thinking about switching to the grocery department at my work so i can stock shelves. Sometimes i get to help that department out if they need it and i prefer it over cashiering. I hate being a cashier! I would have to really practice learning where everything is in the store though since cashiering doesnt really give me much opportunities to do so. My work is always busy so no matter what department there will always be a lot of customers to deal with. They seem to be friendlier when showing them where things are then when handling their money. One of the many reasons i wanna switch


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

I work in a contact centre, I wish I worked alone as an undertaker or something


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

When i saw undertaker all i thought was the wrestler lol. But yeah that would be a great job. Hardly any human contact. Perfect!


----------

